# Bites On



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE THE BITE IS ON !!!!
started late this afternoon about 4pm.
left at dard still bittin !!!! 
seen more fish to day then in the last three weeks put togeather,
go getem boy's and girls.:fishing:


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

you heading out tomorrow? If so interested in hookin up for wettin lines?:fishing:


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*oooohh yaaaa*

i'll be fishing every day !!!!:fishing: 
not sure what time  
most likly late afternoon till dark .
i'll pm you my cel.Ph. No.# give me a call.
it was not as good yesterday got cloudy and wind was 20mp out of the ssw tide was a rippen.
but fish where tacken.


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

i fished a lot this weekend caught one short in the bays back of AC and a flounder and a few skaes off the surf .Not much to get excited about i guess but with the nice weather its good to be out regardless.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Low Tide*

ZOOKA the bite realy dident start till lata sunday afternoon at low tide around 4pm.!!!
yesterday was slow BUT TODAY!!!
i know of three keepers in the 32 to 36 in, range
also some black drum showin up.
two yesterday and six that i heard of to day
all in the 20lb. range.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*friday & saturday*

friday fished in rain for 1 hr. 9 shorts 1 keeer 28-1/2 
sat. had my cuzin and his son come down and fish bouth new to fishin. little slower did manage to get 3 shorts and drop one in the wash.
two 1/2 shi of going in the cooler 
first time eather one of them caught a fish:fishing: think i'll see them back real soon 
all on clams bigger fish seen to still be in close !!!


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

AL

Have you seen anybody taking them on flies?


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

It was slow today off the surf but the bays are gettingactive caught a bunch of sea robin off the brig pier saw a couple short bass caught and one nice size blue

had one nice size bass off the jetty yesterday but couldn't land him


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Fly's*

Been A Little Windy For Fly's
Not Many Guys Here Fly Fish I Do When I Can.
Low Tide Has Been The Best So They Are In Reach Of Fly Rod.
Mit Be Good By The Jetty In The Pocket
Or At The Cove By The Inlet


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

Al,

I plan to be in AC on Sat. gf feels we need to donate some funds to the casino. I plan to be fishing in the morning. I normally fish the rocks at the end past showboat and some big building (i think its a timeshare or something) that stands by itself. tried the otherside of the bridge at the little pier once but lost lots of rigs there and did not get a bite. I normally do ok by the rocks at the end of the islnd. is there any other place you can recommend in the area? Is it a long walk to the beach on the other side where the trucks are always driving at brigantine? I do not have a 4x4 permit or go enough to get a permit.?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

FISHIN ROD said:


> Al,
> 
> I plan to be in AC on Sat. gf feels we need to donate some funds to the casino. I plan to be fishing in the morning. I normally fish the rocks at the end past showboat and some big building (i think its a timeshare or something) that stands by itself. tried the otherside of the bridge at the little pier once but lost lots of rigs there and did not get a bite. I normally do ok by the rocks at the end of the islnd. is there any other place you can recommend in the area? Is it a long walk to the beach on the other side where the trucks are always driving at brigantine? I do not have a 4x4 permit or go enough to get a permit.?


That would be the T Jetty and a hell of a place to catch Stripers and Togs..


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

some guys were toughing it out on the AC jetty today. Nice day but Too windy for me (actually my hat blew off into the watr) and nobody was catching squat. i hung out awhile and didnt see anybody catching anything

BTW FISHIN ROD the north end is only accessible by vehicle it is like 2-3 miles. Actually the hottest (not really though!) bite in Brig this past weekend seemed to be off the old bridge at least for me but it gets crowded on weekends so if u dont want to deal with that i would try the jettty or surf


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Tusday Report*

Loads Of Blue Fish !!!! 4to 8 Lbs,
And More Then A Few Short Bass.
Blue Fish Where Up And Down The Hole Beach At One Time Or An Other.
Zooka Theres Been Better Fishin In The Walk On Spots Then The Far North So Far 
The Enterance To The North End And All The Other Spots With Walk On Access.
If Comming To Town Stop At Ripetide For Info Or Pm. Me .
I Had Blues On Ever Thing I Throught In Thr Water Stoped Counting At About 10.
Also Had 3 Short Bass 
I Here There Has Been Some Bigger Bass Out Front Of Cape May ???
With The Wind From The Se. And N East We Should See Some Bigger Fish In The Next 5 To 10 Days ( I Hpoe ) Most Fish Are Still In Close !! Scates Out Far???


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

Al, BassZooka, RGking
I will be driving out there on Friday afternoon. Plan to fish Friday and Sat. I will post when I get out there and where, hope to meet some fellow P&S'ers out there.
thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*still bitten*

best fishin i'v seen in a long time!!:fishing: 
not many keeper bass !! plenty of shorts.
got around 80 !!!!! bluefish from tusday to yestrday 20 or so short bass.
some drum around also.
i lost one in wash friday.
headin back out now.
hope my forarms hold out.
blues are from 5 to 10 bl.
most in the 8 to 10 lb. range.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i got into them today.i was out this morning and did pretty well.


----------

